# R4DS Firmware?



## Another World (Jul 18, 2009)

*R4DS Firmware?*
Did Ya' Know Fridays



In an effort to do something a bit different, I bring you "Did Ya' Know Fridays." I will attempt (hopefully with out fail) to give the GBATemp community a bit of info that might not be so well known. All info will be Homebrew, Scene, GBATemp related. If you have some news, info, or tips that you would like to see posted on the front page PM them to me. I'll work the best bits of info into the Friday rotation!

For the 1st installment, Did Ya' Know that the original R4DS is still supported? The team behind the R4I (I.L.S.) has been porting their firmware to the R4DS. I have done some minor testing and a few newer ROMs work great along with DSPack and NesDS. Hopefully this is good news for those who forgot about their original R4DS or those who dislike YSMenu.

The firmware appears to behave the same as the legendary 1.18 official firmware. It looks, feels, and acts like the original. The only issue I had was that themes had to be placed in the _system_/themes/theme01 folder and activated by pushing "select." I can recall that with the official firmware I could put my main theme in the _system_ folder root, but this firmware does not respond that way. 

At any rate, if you have a dusty R4 kicking about you now lack an excuse for not using it.




Download v1.23



R4I Homepage



LinFoxDomain Firmware Hosting



Discuss


----------



## zeromac (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll add to that bit of info about the R4DS firmware, the newest so far is 1.23 which was released on the 5/07/09


----------



## Jei (Jul 18, 2009)

Downloading it just in case, because my actual 1.18 has no issues running the games I've been currently playing.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 18, 2009)

While I no longer have my original R4DS (thanks to some sticky-fingered kid at my daughter's camp last summer) one had to drop themes in folders theme01-theme12.

Some of the clones have you drop the theme files into the system folder itself but then you only can use 1 theme at a time. Other clones allow for the 12 theme folders but you can't manually cycle through them, instead it auto-cycles at the start of a new month (based on the DS' system settings.)

...or was that what you were already saying and I just misunderstood you?


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 18, 2009)

Did ya know this is based on open source software. which in turn should mean this firmware would have to be open source, but we all know the chinese dont respect copyrights.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have an excuse to not use my r4

my ds is dead


----------



## Another World (Jul 18, 2009)

@TraumaHoundNDS: from what i remember, and i should just test this, i could drop the main skin in the _system_ folder of 1.18 and it would show up. with this firmware i had to put the skin in _system_/themes/theme01 and then use the select button to make use of it. i only want to use 1 skin at a time and not "themes" but it seem this firmware does not have the same default behavior of the 1.18 official.

does that make sense?

-another world


----------



## RetroVortex (Jul 18, 2009)

Does this have support for saves over 512kb?

If not, then I'll stick with my modified 1.18(that plays daigasso band brothers dx), and YSMENU...


----------



## dimsum Kurtis (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice, but does it fix the cheat engine? For ex. will cheats appear for each game?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 18, 2009)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> Does this have support for saves over 512kb?
> 
> If not, then I'll stick with my modified 1.18(that plays daigasso band brothers dx), and YSMENU...



I don't think so.. I tried it but my 512 KB save games doesn't recognize by it..


----------



## zeromac (Jul 18, 2009)

dimsum Kurtis said:
			
		

> Nice, but does it fix the cheat engine? For ex. will cheats appear for each game?



Yea it does it gives u unlimited cheat space, but im pretty sure YSmenu does that also?


----------



## dimsum Kurtis (Jul 18, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> dimsum Kurtis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah but blacklight cheats dont work on ysmenu i blieve


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jul 18, 2009)

@Another World - If you place the 4 relevant files in the _system_ folder then that is the skin used but to have multiple skins you need the setup of _system_\Themes\Themes01 etc etc. I have the original disc that came with Firmware 1.11 and that is how it is setup. My current 1.18 also has it setup _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12 (not that I use the R4 any more)

Unless my interpretation of what they say is wrong in their manual but the above works for me for 1.11 through 1.18 - meaning the _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12

An extract from the Manual off the orginal CD:

7) Switch of the Skins 

If the skin does not exist in the directory of _system_ in TF/microSD, it automatically uses the Skin from formal Beta Edition; 
There are 4 pictures at the directory "system/_system": logo.bmp ? icons.bmp ? bckgrd_1.bm and bckgrd_2.bmp. They are the background of the R4 operation interface; they can be changed to fit your style. 
logo.bmp - Background of the Top Screen of R 4' s startup. 
icons.bmp -- Background of the Bottom Screen of R 4' s Startup. 
bckgrd_1.bmp -- Background of the Top Screen of R 4' s Explorer. 
bckgrd_2.bmp -- Background of the Bottom Screen of R 4' s Explorer. 

Note: 
Do not change the picture's name; 
Make sure the picture is .bmp format, 8-bit/24-bit; 
Make sure the picture is 253*192 pixels. 
After finishing process on the pictures, copy the "_system" folder to the root directory of the CF card.
If the Skin exists in the directory of _system_ in TF/microSD, it automatically enters multi Skins mode. 
The Skins in multi Skins mode can be switched manually and automatically, it is automatically switched with the Skins by months. 
The method of the Skin switch is: Click "SELECT" key in main menu, it switches between twelve manual modes and one auto mode, the chart is showed as below (It automatically skips if the Skin does not exist in the directory of themes): 

If the users would like the switches of multi Skins while playing, they only need create the directory of themes in the directory of _system_. 
For the method of adding more Skins, please view "DIY Manual of R4DS Skins"


----------



## dsjoes (Jul 18, 2009)

looks good but crashed on me so i will try again tonight


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 18, 2009)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> @Another World - If you place the 4 relevant files in the _system_ folder then that is the skin used but to have multiple skins you need the setup of _system_\Themes\Themes01 etc etc. I have the original disc that came with Firmware 1.11 and that is how it is setup. My current 1.18 also has it setup _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12 (not that I use the R4 any more)
> 
> Unless my interpretation of what they say is wrong in their manual but the above works for me for 1.11 through 1.18 - meaning the _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12
> 
> ...



^^ beat me too it but IT'S ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT afaik with official R4 cards


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 18, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> does that make sense?


So it would have an either/or ability but now it can't? Hmm, didn't remember that (though I filled up my 12 folders pretty quick when I first got my R4DS a couple years back.)

At any rate, cool to know some work is going into keeping the actual R4's on life support. Thanks for the update.


----------



## datroubler (Jul 18, 2009)

in german i like to say "leck mich fett" but in english i say: holy shit it works with my M3 Simply!!!!

edit:

softreset is working, also Moonshell 1.71
I already tried the Game Contra 4 Succesfully


----------



## StuKeeler (Jul 18, 2009)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> @Another World - If you place the 4 relevant files in the _system_ folder then that is the skin used but to have multiple skins you need the setup of _system_\Themes\Themes01 etc etc. I have the original disc that came with Firmware 1.11 and that is how it is setup. My current 1.18 also has it setup _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12 (not that I use the R4 any more)
> 
> Unless my interpretation of what they say is wrong in their manual but the above works for me for 1.11 through 1.18 - meaning the _system_\Themes\Theme01 through to theme12
> 
> ...


As mentioned this is/was correct for the R4 firmware.

It is almost the same for the new R4 firmware but they seem to have removed the ability to have a permanent single theme and defaults as the rotating 12 month/12 folder themes.

I use the same theme all the time so I just created 12 duplicates of the same theme as "theme01" - "theme12"!


----------



## amanda (Jul 18, 2009)

do you know what is the relations between  the original r4ds and the r4li ?


as many players know there are  more than 20 kinds flash cards for ndsl or ndsi in the market, but yes , right , the r4li the same factory with original www.r4ds.com, why they don't put the official upgarde firmware on www.r4ds.com ? 

because the www.r4ds.com can't be opened ,Smart person will find it will jump to www.r4ds.cn while click the www.r4ds.com , but the R4DS Update didn't be updated since a year before on www.r4ds.cn .

base on the needs from vast agents ,the original r4ds factory register a new address www.r4li.com to open a link for r4ds. so that the buyer can download the data from it ,can play a new game. 

if who interest in r4li or original r4ds for ndsl and ndsi . *www.gamezway.com* is good website i conside you can find a good price over there..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 18, 2009)

i never knew it was "official"... i will try it out cuz i heard star wars also works with this one... (1.21 or something) thanks AW and i was also confused as to why there is a difference with the themes but i guess there isn't


----------



## SilentSinr (Jul 18, 2009)

wow this is awesome
thanks for the news about this...i had no idea that they were still supporting the original r4ds with ported firmware

i am going to go try this out right now


----------



## pitman (Jul 18, 2009)

Is there a list of fixes/changes etc. ?

Because since the 1.18 I had no trouble running most games without problems (except those which require patching like GTA).


----------



## Another World (Jul 18, 2009)

in reply to skins... yeah =P

on the old r4 firmwares up to 1.18 you could just drop the skin files into the _system_ folder and they would work. i tried that on the firmware in this news post, and the one before it, and the skin did not show up. it seems they altered the behavior of the original, and its not a big deal i just wanted to point it out so others aren't like "WTF."

it is interesting to read the post from amanda, and i'm curious how much of it is true. the team can not be contacted and they do not respond to e-mails. at any rate, thanks for posting that info.

this firmware is, as norm stated, based off a popular open source firmware from another 3rd party coder. this is not the original r4 firmware recoded but a rewrite using another firmware as the base. the cheat engine "should" be a completely different engine but i'm typing that "should" with speculation. it might just be the old r4 cheat engine.

if 1 or 100 games don't work, i could care less. i'm just happy to use my r4 again, if even for homebrew. it is nice to see support of the card and i hope they find this thread, read any posted concerns, and continue to update the firmware for the foreseeable future.

@pitman: if you check their homepage, linked in the news post, and then navigate to a firmware download like... you can find basic change logs. they don't really include that much information. as far as i can tell this is their r4i firmware compiled for the r4ds, so the change logs should be the same for both sections. i guess if one gives more info than the other, go with the one that has more to say. i hope that helps.

-another world


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 18, 2009)

*Shivers*

Uhh, there was this bet, and it is off fyi...


----------



## jincongz (Jul 18, 2009)

Just me, or is this one slower than the 1.18? As well, I can't seem to get Yugioh 2k8 working on either 1.18 or 1.23.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 19, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Did ya know this is based on open source software. which in turn should mean this firmware would have to be open source



like AKAIO then?


----------



## linkenski (Jul 19, 2009)

This unofficial firmware is slow, uglyer and just straight out horrible. I'd stick to 1.18. This freezes almost everytime i try to enable cheats. Almost freezes when i just enter the cheats menu. also the fontstyle looks like ass.


----------



## jincongz (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone didn't mention that it uses a different save name. I'll stick with 1.18, thank you very much.


----------



## takagen (Jul 19, 2009)

I just tried the 1.23 English version on the chinese hardware R4. It works.
During the 1.18 era, you need to patch the English firmware in order to use on the chinese hardware, now it works out of the box.

Only problem is, when u soft reset. It got back to R4 menu, but hangs there.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jul 19, 2009)

Shaun66 (gbatemp admin) recently posted a news post whitch said that this is the new OFFICIAL r4 site. it was a collaboration between m3 and r4 teams. so is the above link or this link the official r4i site?


----------



## Another World (Jul 19, 2009)

linkenski said:
			
		

> This unofficial firmware is slow, uglyer and just straight out horrible. I'd stick to 1.18. This freezes almost everytime i try to enable cheats. Almost freezes when i just enter the cheats menu. also the fontstyle looks like ass.
> 
> i don't cheat. anyways i find it loads roms in 1-2 seconds, the same speed as the old official r4 firmwares. after the save is made, it loads faster. do you really need to complain about a few seconds of loading? perhaps you should consider the fact that you are loading roms for free?
> 
> ...



the r4rts is a m3 kit modeled after the r4, which uses the name and adds real time save. the r4i is a "clone," however that team is supporting the original r4ds with their firmware. the r4rts m3 team is not. i wouldn't call either the new "r4" official site. too bad the m3 team can't bring features into 1 cart, instead of tricking to public into spending more money on multiple products, each of which do 1 thing the other does not.

-another world


----------



## McDash (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah its slower than 1.18, and its always hangs. Take Note, I tried Final fantasy tactics, and its amazingly *white screen of death*


----------



## eadmaster (Jul 19, 2009)

takagen said:
			
		

> I just tried the 1.23 English version on the chinese hardware R4. It works.
> During the 1.18 era, you need to patch the English firmware in order to use on the chinese hardware, now it works out of the box.



I confirm this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It seems that "GBA ExpLoader" is not able to initialize the rumble pack.


----------



## Another World (Jul 19, 2009)

McDash said:
			
		

> Yeah its slower than 1.18, and its always hangs. Take Note, I tried Final fantasy tactics, and its amazingly *white screen of death*



so you tested it on 1 rom and with that 1 rom you feel its "slower?" i tested it on 20 roms, 10 homebrews and moonshell, and i find the access speeds the same on my real r4ds gen2. i timed it using a stop watch, although not "that" accurate, and got about the same results.

-another world


----------



## datroubler (Jul 19, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> McDash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had also the impression...
mario kart didn't started (on the original FW it worked also on YSmenu)
GTA:CW didn't worked 

I formatted the microSD with vista: no changes
I formatted it with the Panasonic Formatter and Mario Kart worked, also GTA with softreset deactivated and Backup Cheat activated

i can use the "normal" cheat database


----------



## regnad (Jul 19, 2009)

jincongz said:
			
		

> Someone didn't mention that it uses a different save name. I'll stick with 1.18, thank you very much.



Ugh, are you serious?

Man, these folks didn't think this through at all.

I'll wait until this has been done properly.


----------



## datroubler (Jul 19, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> jincongz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my comment:


----------



## McDash (Jul 20, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> McDash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say I only tested it on 1 rom? I just said the FFT is not working, Its slower men, from opening the rom folder and sometimes it hangs in there. Why you defend this FW so much? you are starting to get annoying because everyone has a problem and you still babling about this and you always said its SAME from Official FW... 

Granting without fully accepting its the SAME on V1.18, so what's with the update? this is not upgrade, this is downgrade because some working games before now has *Amazingly has a white screen of death *

By the way, stop quoting my message because I don't use or put this FW on my sd card.

Your always defending this FW, don't tell me your the only one is right and all the people who are complaining here are wrong


----------



## bach3609 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm..... Btw just wondering, but what are the backlight cheats even for? i got some for pretty all the games on my R4I-sdhc.com version of the r4i but what is it for? Thanks


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 20, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> McDash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but you don't seem to be listening to people properly. The actual menus are slower, it's slower to scroll though entries in the list. Also, most people would agree that that the font is uglier. The official 1.18 firmware running on an official R4 does not allow the themes to be put straight into the system folder.


----------



## StuKeeler (Jul 22, 2009)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> The official 1.18 firmware running on an official R4 does not allow the themes to be put straight into the system folder.


Incorrect, I have a first generation official R4 and up until recently was using official 1.18 firmware.
I have always used a single theme and placed the 4 files in the 'system' folder.


----------



## Splych (Jul 22, 2009)

I got a fake R4... Wonder if it will work


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2009)

It sounds to me that this firmware is getting positive and negative reviews


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 22, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> It sounds to me that this firmware is getting positive and negative reviews



yes, you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this firmware is still a work in progress
i just hope the team will continue work on the firmware and improve the overall performance of it


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah! Finally, some love to the R4. Will this be for the R4i too?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 22, 2009)

DigitalSquirrel said:
			
		

> Yeah! Finally, some love to the R4. Will this be for the R4i too?



apparently, from what i heard it doesn't work on clones *AHEM*


----------



## Another World (Jul 22, 2009)

McDash said:
			
		

> you are starting to get annoying because everyone has a problem and you still babling about this and you always said its SAME from Official FW...
> 
> Granting without fully accepting its the SAME on V1.18, so what's with the update? this is not upgrade, this is downgrade because some working games before now has *Amazingly has a white screen of death *
> 
> ...



firstly i never said it was the same. i said it acts like, looks like, behaves like the old firmwares. it is a completely new firmware based off different code. it isn't, in any way, what-so-ever, a fork of the old code. the only thing slow here is your ability to fully test something and get true results.

and honestly, i could care less. i know it works, i've been using it for the past week. a few games might not load but 95% of what i've tested does load. thats pretty good for a dead cart that was collecting dust on my shelf.

finally, i'll quote you all i want, where i want, as much as i want... and have fun doing it =)

-another world


----------



## linkenski (Jul 22, 2009)

>delete this post< i pull my words back


----------



## linkenski (Jul 22, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> linkenski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it is just grim looking. I was just very surprised to see this update, but then very dissapointed when i tested it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah it starts the games themselves pretty fast. Overall i'd just stick to 1.18 and YSMenu since the cheat support is better. And i like moonjumping  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About the "Consider the fact" i do get your point and agree. I should be happy enough with the opportunity to just be able to load Roms free.


----------



## Anakir (Jul 22, 2009)

The R4 was good while I had it. But I've already sold it. Good news to know that there's somewhat of a hope for the flashcart.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, finally R4 lives again. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## tangyi (Jul 23, 2009)

well, quite old news appeared one weeks ago.
this R4 kernel works well with both original R4 and M3DS, then what's the relationship between r4 and M3 team?


----------



## Another World (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone have any suggestions for 'did ya' know firdays' please PM them to me. i had hoped that the community would come forward and give me more ideas. it has been almost a week and no one has. =(

-another world


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 23, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> McDash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously nobody could had sayd that better, Just don't use it if you don't want let people love again theyr R4's just don't blame people for taking a lot of time to explain things and try to make this look decent...


**@Another World: Lmao


----------



## Another World (Jul 23, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> **@Another World: Lmao



here is how i see it.

people are looking at this from the wrong perspective. in their eyes, a firmware which they downloaded for free, not coded by them, which they use to run illegally obtained roms (most of the time anyways), should be perfect. if the firmware fails to load 1 popular game (GTA, POR, Poke-whatever, etc) they bash it, call it crap, say how stupid it is, etc.

so lets say that 200 of the most popular games don't work. of those 200 say 100 or so can work with ysmenu, arm7 patch, ips patch, or ar cheat. even if they couldn't, there are currently 4,000 (?) nds dumps. so go and play the other 3800. that is the point i'm trying to make. 3800 (or so) roms do work, without problems, they boot, they play, they soft-reset, and you didn't pay dime one for the firmware or the rom.

also you are running the firmware on your old ass legit r4ds. a card that has no support. finally a small group of coders is supporting it and people still manage to find fault. someone actually complained about the font style? i could understand if the font style was wingdings or something, but its legible so why are you complaining about it? 

i'll never get why people complain over trivial and insignificant things. things like font style, font color, how long it takes a rom to boot (1 or 5 seconds). this new generation of slot1 users has it so easy. there was a time we didn't have a leg to stand on. you were lucky if you could afford a flash kit, and luckier if you had friends to help you run the latest hack.

hopefully the news post will get this firmware some attention. hopefully the team will continue to work on the cheat engine, soft-reset, and rom compatibility. hopefully all of the negative comments from people who like to complain won’t put them off from making future updates.

so my bottom line... the firmware works. i'm not so much defending the firmware but my remarks. people are calling me out, when the firmware is working fine for me. i've run about 40 of my favorite roms and a large amount of homebrew so far. i'm finally using my r4 again and i'm loving every second of it.

-another world


----------



## Splych (Jul 23, 2009)

Second what Another said. God Damnit there are more than 3000 NDS Roms and almost at 4000. So what if one game doesn't work, that's why they released other games for you to enjoy. It never did hurt to try other games...

Like meh, I found a bunch of new games I thought were interesting after watching a few reviews and gameplay videos. They seem boring at first, but once you try it out, it is better than you expected (Phoenix Wright is an example for me),.

Oh and Another, would it be possible for this to run on a fake R4DS?


----------



## Another World (Jul 23, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Oh and Another, would it be possible for this to run on a fake R4DS?



i don't know. i own two real gen2 r4ds kits, the black shells. i would give it a go, there is no information on the web (that i could find) when researching this firmware that mentioned any type of clone killer code. i think they are just honestly trying to support an old card with a new firmware coded from an opensource alternative.

-another world


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 23, 2009)

It's nice that the R4 is getting support, though it seems it has a ways to go to catch up with what the old firmware could run. The last R4 update in the discontinued line could run more or less everything with a fix or two.
Seems to be labeled internally as english M3 firmware? But it runs on chinese R4.

Hopefully this catches up and gets some new support. Also doesn't seem to run that well.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Jul 23, 2009)

I was just wondering if this works with the M3 Simply?


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Most likely, seeing as it uses the same hardware, and is internally labeled as being meant for the M3.


----------



## StuKeeler (Jul 23, 2009)

shado blackstar said:
			
		

> It's nice that the R4 is getting support, though it seems it has a ways to go to catch up with what the old firmware could run.
> 
> Hopefully this catches up and gets some new support. Also doesn't seem to run that well.


I agree.  I had (up until recently) been running 1.18 happily for ages.

Admittedly I may not be trying the latest games (newest is release #3061) but all work fine, quick and stable on 1.18.
When I tried 1.23, it didn't recognise a few of my .sav files (from before) as mentioned by someone in this thread.  This seems to be because they were in lowercase and the new 1.23 firmware only recognises uppercase (.SAV)!!.  I had to rename them on my PC to be recognised but it had already overwritten one save file (luckily I had a backup on my PC).

The menus are sluggish and yes the font isn't as pretty but these things I could have lived with.

Unfortunately, MANY of my games crashed or failed to load....
Castlevania POR > crashes when scrolling through options on title screen (i.e changing to shop, options etc).
Castlevania POR > wouldn't load with cheats on (White Screen).
Trauma Centre 2 > fails to load (White Screen).
Ninjatown > crashed when it was saving between levels.
Super Mario 64 > failed to start from saved game (ingame) (White Screen).
These are just the ones I remember the most.

Also, whilst just a visual 'glitch', when looking through cheats for some games, there is flickering in the code which is very unnerving suggesting that it isn't very stable.

Now, I DIDN'T format my card and start from scratch, which might have solved some crashing problems, but it is far to buggy for me.

I do think it's good to see _some_ support for the R4 but it's not really good enough for my needs.  Luckily, I have a new M3i Zero due for my birthday in 12 days so I will be retiring my R4 soon anyway.


----------



## DjSim1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have tried this firmware on my R4DS, but GTA DS (pal) does not work. White screen.


----------



## lazyguy (Jul 23, 2009)

i remember when the org r4 was being updated: the guys at r4 said it was possible for them to do a firmware update to flash the onboard chip to have SDHC

to this day, i cling on this hope


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 23, 2009)

For everyone using the 1.18 firmware, wouldn't it make more sense to use YSMenu?  Seems like it boasts far greater compatibility.

Doesn't matter, really, I haven't used my R4 in a while, I've been cruising along with an AK2 with AKAIO.  Good stuff, although not everything works perfectly there either.  I'm specifically thinking of the redubbed version of Rhapsody, which ironically DOES work on the R4 with YSMenu.


----------



## Another World (Jul 24, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> For everyone using the 1.18 firmware, wouldn't it make more sense to use YSMenu?  Seems like it boasts far greater compatibility.
> 
> Doesn't matter, really, I haven't used my R4 in a while, I've been cruising along with an AK2 with AKAIO.  Good stuff, although not everything works perfectly there either.  I'm specifically thinking of the redubbed version of Rhapsody, which ironically DOES work on the R4 with YSMenu.



report it to norm via the acekard forum, irc, or a PM -- and get it fixed.

-another world


----------



## ninja_07 (Jul 24, 2009)

Menu's are terrible. I had great hopes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was hoping I could have that original R4 feel and all the cheats, looks like ill be back off to YSMENU.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 29, 2009)

1.18 and minor tweaking works plenty for me.


----------



## datroubler (Jul 30, 2009)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if this works with the M3 Simply?


Yes it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am using this firmware on the M3 Simply but the Menu is slow. I had to format the MicroSD with the panasonic Formatter before i colud use Mario Kart. MariKart worked on the original firmware (1.14) but not with the new one (1.23). Now it works fine


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 1, 2009)

datroubler said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would it be worth changing from current YSMenu to this firmware, on my M3?


----------



## shelbylynca (Aug 11, 2009)

can anyone tell me if there will be a fix for the DSTTi card. My son wwnt into the dis shop and the system updated and now my card is useless


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2009)

errr... 1.23? Never saw that it was released!
is it "official" and all? or is it fan made?


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 14, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> errr... 1.23? Never saw that it was released!
> is it "official" and all? or is it fan made?


The original R4 team has apparently disbanded, and hasn't touched their site in over a year. The 1.23 firmware is from a clone maker, but... it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1.23 is about as official as R4 updates will get now.


----------



## gamez (Apr 14, 2010)

ninja_07 said:
			
		

> Menu's are terrible. I had great hopes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it supports cheats... i'm using them.


----------

